# Tesco Eco wax it wet



## BEADING SHINY (May 21, 2008)

look wot i found and bought today £3.43 for 500ml thought i'll give it a try.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks a decent price for a decent bottle. Never seen it before so please tell us how it does :thumb:


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

BEADING SHINY said:


> look wot i found and bought today £3.43 for 500ml thought i'll give it a try.


That's not a bad price. Let us know if its any good matey :thumb:


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Its a similar product to Aqua Wax, which I rate highly :thumb:


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

look out DoDo :lol: some competition


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

£3.43 seems well worth a punt if it works like aqua wax etc...


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Lump said:


> look out DoDo :lol: some competition


Just because its not got a major name behind it or its not the 'product of the moment' doesn't mean that it won't be any good.

Alot of people have some brand snobery these days..


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

exotic detail said:


> Its a similar product to Aqua Wax, which I rate highly :thumb:


me too - and it smells amazing, too!


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm going to tesco on the way home from work...... Think I'll go for some of this!

Thanks for the post!


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

did you see the :lol: attempt at humour :wave:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Lump said:


> did you see the :lol: attempt at humour :wave:


I took it was you thought it was a sub-standard product and that the biy boys never had anything to worry about.

Looks like everyones humour is different.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

IF it's as good as DG AW, I'd buy gallons. I just have a feeling that it is cheap for a reason


----------



## matt strike (Jan 2, 2009)

I picked some up a few weeks ago - I figured at that price you can't go wrong, and it's a decent spray bottle when it's empty.

It goes on and buffs off easy enough and gives a reasonable shine, nothing special but for £3.43 it's not bad. There is some beading, nothing like a good wax but better than nothing. Quick and easy - it's only one extra wipe over to a normal wash and dry. I've used it twice now and it seems to be lasting ok, it's two weeks since last application, car has been washed twice since then and it's still beading (just).

I quite like it for this time of year as it's a quick top up to whatever LSP you are using and you can't have too much protection IMO.

Only one problem, it's cheap because it's discontinued so get it while you can. The whole eco range seems to be going, my local also has screenwash and de-icer, don't know if they are any good - anyone?

While on the subject of tesco, they have the armorall polishing cloth for only £2 at the moment. Bargain.


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

I've used TW wax it wet in the past but last time i used it was over colly 476 and it just smeared all over the place, but before the colly it worked quite well and added a little shine 

Like others have said worth a try :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

joe_0_1 said:


> IF it's as good as DG AW, I'd buy gallons. I just have a feeling that *it is cheap for a reason*


It's not 'cheap' though really - I would suggest it's priced correctly for what it is and that the vast majority of 'detailing' gear is overpriced (sometimes ridiculously) because it is something of an 'eliteist' market. There, that's put the cat amongst the pigeons I expect, but if you're being honest, most of you already know this and will agree with me 

To the OP, cheers for the info on this as I was unaware of it. I did use TW's Wax it Wet quite a lot on daily use cars a few years ago and thought it was a very good product actually, so if this is similar to that and to the 2 Aqua Waxes then I might give it a go.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Pit Viper said:


> the vast majority of 'detailing' gear is overpriced (sometimes ridiculously) because it is something of an 'eliteist' market.


Well said PV, I'm amazed at some of the prices of stuff bandied about on this forum.
I'm going past Tesco's this afternoon, might just pop in and have a look.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

As matt strike says its a discontinued line, ok if you`ve got nowt else.
Put the money to summat better !


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Got a couple of bottles this afternoon so will give it a try tomorrow weather permitting! (Forecast for snow again)


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

joe_0_1 said:


> IF it's as good as DG AW, I'd buy gallons. I just have a feeling that it is cheap for a reason


Heh heh , I have 2 bottles of Armorall car wax gel (similar product) got them for a £1 or 99p, well usually they retail at £6 and I have not noticed a diminishing in performance that coincided with a price reduction. Tesco can afford to sell certain products cheaper as they can make up the profits on other products people buy :thumb:


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

I like 2 things about this thread.

First, I am seeing people go out, get some product, and try it. Seeing is believing. And if it does not work to a professional’s standards, I hope you will see the possibility, and keep trying others. Just last week I witnessed a long time industry veteran, very well respected and published in many Industry Magazines … WOW, I AM A BELIEVER. After he finally tried a sample.

Second, so, you can buy it at Tesco. What does that tell you? That one of the largest Retailers in the world thinks that their customers will buy it. Here in the US, there are many DIY / Retail companies gaining a national footprint of distribution. Not yet, but in the future this will help create awareness among customers.

In the state of Washington, the Department of Ecology requires all residents to move their cars from the driveway to the landscape. A group of us got together and had one member do a Demo for the Dept of Ecology. Now residents have the “waterless” option and can leave the car in the driveway. Or, as it is currently very cold and snow on the ground … why not move it into the garage, turn on the space heater and wash in comfort!

Seeing is believing. -jim :wall:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I have used wax it wet a lot in the past and I have to say I really liked the product. Not the best for durability and depth of shine but if you were up against the clock/weather/light and time would not permit the use of a higher quality paste/liquid wax then this was a good subsitute


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

This stuff is now reduced to £1.71 a bottle. Stocked up on it at my local Tesco (Wrexham) this morning.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rapeseed

Basically that is nothing more than a glaze. That's why it doesn't last long, it's an OIL.


----------

